# Anyone tried SAM-e?



## jgtrt33 (Apr 26, 2007)

Has anyone tried SAM-e supplement for anxiety/antidepression? I have been on it for about a week and want to compare...today I just started to take two 200mg per day....


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i started 2 200mg pills last sunday, so 6 days now, with little to no effect yet, but maybe im not giving it enough time...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm also interested in this product and want to know more. Please tell me what brands you are using and what side effects you are experiencing, if any.


----------



## jgtrt33 (Apr 26, 2007)

I am using the GNC brand sam-e 200mg. I take one in the morning and one in the afternoon for over a week. I think they are working now that I have increased my dose. I was on zoloft and could not take the side effects and "zombie" disconnected feelings. This is more of a natural feel good. I believe you can take up to 1600 mg per day but I am very med. sensitive. I havent really noticed any side effects except I can feel when I need to take another sam-e when I begin to feel crappy in the afternoon.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

To the original poster -- Thank you for your clarification. I have a few more questions.

*Out of curiosity, do you still take Zoloft or any other prescription meds in addition to SAM-e?
*How much does the GNC brand cost?
*Do you know of any withdrawal symptoms? 
*Do you believe you are addicted to it since you take a pill when you feel "crappy"?

I'm interested in trying this and am considering buying a bottle as early as this week. I've never popped a pill before and want to get as much information as I can.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

I say buy it, i have a thread just posed before of my sucess...so far anways....sam-e was $30 for 25 says worth for me


----------



## jgtrt33 (Apr 26, 2007)

No I def. am not on Zoloft anymore. Could not take the side effects. That is why I chose a more natural way to go. I had to ween myself off Zoloft in order to start the sam-e as the Dr ordered.
The 200mg at GNC is $22 for 30 pills. 
I don't know of any withdrawal symptoms but then again the people I know on them (including my Dr. and his wife) haven't been off of them so I don't know for sure.
I don't think I am addicted to it and remember it is a supplement not a drug...but keep in mind it has only been a week and a half I have taken it and like any new thing it takes time for the body to get adjusted to and "build up" the serotonin it needs.
I would try it. I am not a person who likes to takes meds but I needed something for my SA and this seems to helps without having to take prescription SSRI's with the nasty side effects I experienced.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Again, thanks jgtrt33 for your help. I'm still on the fence about buying it and, if I choose to try it I'll have to decide whether I want to go to some place like GNC and get it full price immediately or order by mail from drugstore.com and wait but get a discount of about five dollars. I've also been feeling average-to-good the past few days.

Can I ask if you experienced any insomnia whatsoever? I currently have zero problems getting to sleep (out like a light and don't wake up) so I'm hesitant to try something that has as a possible side effect insomnia. So have you experienced it?


----------



## jgtrt33 (Apr 26, 2007)

No sir, no insomnia...I take the second sam-e around 4-5 in the afternoon. Also, when I was on zoloft I couldnt take naps and if i did I would wake up feeling all out of wack. I can take naps on sam-e and with no out of wack feelings.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Great, thanks again. Has it been working in making your mood lighter? 

I still haven't bought it because I've been feeling all right this week.


----------



## jakeb4813 (May 6, 2007)

I've been on zoloft for about 3 weeks and haven't really felt any different yet. i was wondering if you could take the sam-e with a prescription.


----------



## jgtrt33 (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you mean take the zoloft and the sam-e at the same time? The sam-e does not require a prescription. I wouldnt' recommend taking them at the same time as per my doctor's advice unless you hear otherwise??


----------



## deist78 (Nov 12, 2003)

i've been trying it for about a week but haven't noticed much of a difference


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

I had some sam-e that I bought a year ago and had set aside, and decided to try and take it. I took about 400mg of sam-e daily for about 10 days beginning a few weeks ago, and somehow I felt worse during that period so I stopped using it. I'm not sure if it was the sam-e that lowered my mood, or the circumstances of my life during that time, but I felt a lot more depressed during that time.


----------

